# New Tamron 18-200mm Zoom is The Lightest* in the World



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2015)

```
<em>High-performance lens features VC image stabilization, improved AF and weighs just 400g (14.1 oz.)</em></p>
<p><strong>August 6th, 2015, Saitama City, Japan</strong> – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, today announces the introduction of a new high-performance lens that zooms from 18 to 200mm for APS-C DSLR cameras.</p>
<p>The new 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC (Model B018) is the successor to AF 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF] MACRO (Model A14), which has been one of Tamron’s best-selling lenses since its introduction 10 years ago. The new 18-200mm VC uses the most modern optical and mechanical design to achieve compactness and high performance.</p>
<p>Incorporating image stabilization, the 18-200mm VC delivers superior image quality and is the lightest zoom in its class. Tamron made full use of its long experience and expertise as a pioneering force in high-power zoom lenses to create an optimal all-in-one™ lens that opens up new photographic possibilities to all DSLR camera users.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>* Among 18-200mm interchangeable lenses for APS-C DSLR cameras with O.I.S. (As of June, 2015. Source: Tamron)</p>
<p>Product name: 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC (Model B018） For Canon/ Nikon/ Sony*1</p>
<p>Date of Launch: August 24, 2015</p>
<p>The Canon and Nikon mount models will be first simultaneously launched. The launch date of the Sony mount model will be announced at a later date.</p>
<ol>
<li>No need to change lenses—shoot in a wide variety of settings, from true wideangle to telephoto, with a single lens

A zoom range of 18 to 200mm (35mm equivalent: 28-310mm) means there is no need to change lenses even when switching from wideangle shots in tight places to long telephoto shots of distant objects. Ideal for everything from large groups photos, family pictures, portraits, scenery, animals and school events—even for close-up shots (less than 0,5m) of food.</li>
<li>Greater portability at a weight of just 400g—the lightest lens in its class

Covers the focal length range of 18 to 200mm and features Tamron’s VC (Vibration Compensation)*2, but weighs a mere 400g. Tamron designed the 18-200mm VC to be as user-friendly as possible by emphasizing portability and convenience. Users will appreciate the incredible balance and comfortable feel of this lens—even when used with the newest APS-C DSLR cameras.</li>
<li>Features VC and AF, providing valuable support for DSLR camera novices

Camera vibration is magnified in telephoto shots and when a slow shutter speed is used because of dim lighting. Even beginners can take great photos at long distances, at night, and indoors—and avoid camera shake—thanks to Tamron’s acclaimed VC mechanism. By incorporating a newly designed autofocus drive module with optimal DC motor-gear train integration, the 18-200mm VC also focuses much more quickly and quietly than models with conventional DC motors.</li>
<li>Delivers enhanced imaging performance in a lightweight package

Featuring 16 elements in 14 groups, the 18-200mm VC uses an LD (Low Dispersion) lens element to minimize chromatic aberrations. Although light and compact with VC, Tamron’s new offering also delivers amazing overall optical performance for an all-purpose lens. A circular, seven-blade aperture diaphragm maintains an almost perfectly round shape even at two stops down from its maximum aperture, providing desirable and beautiful bokeh with point light sources blurring into naturally rounded shapes.</li>
<li>Works great as an easy-to-use lens for day-to-day use

For added dependability and longer life, Tamron’s new lens features moisture-resistant construction that helps prevent damage caused by accidental exposure to wetness. The lens also comes with a Zoom Lock feature to prevent unwanted barrel extension when users carry their lens and camera body combinations with the lens pointed toward the ground.</li>
</ol>
<p>*1 The Sony mount version does not include VC because Sony DSLR bodies incorporate built-in image stabilization. The name of the Sony mount model is “18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II” without the VC designation.

*2 VC (Vibration Compensation) is Tamron’s proprietary image stabilization mechanism.</p>
```


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 6, 2015)

if this lens is High-performance, then what the hell are Canon 70-200 f2.8 II IS USM and the like. 

the decriptions of such lenses always make my stomach dance up and down.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 6, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> if this lens is High-performance, then what the hell are Canon 70-200 f2.8 II IS USM and the like.
> 
> the decriptions of such lenses always make my stomach dance up and down.



What do you expect Tamron to say about its own products? That it's just an ok-performance lens?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm always watching out for these new all in one lenses strictly for video use. The 70-200 is just not wide enough.  I've been using it but for sports and special events the wide end is just not wide enough for about 40% of my video needs.

If it can exceed the specs for HD video it would be a winner for me. Asking it to do 4K may be too much though.

I'm willing to give it a shot once it becomes available especially if the price is right.


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 6, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> I'm always watching out for these new all in one lenses strictly for video use. The 70-200 is just not wide enough. I've been using it but for sports and special events the wide end is just not wide enough for about 40% of my video needs.
> 
> If it can exceed the specs for HD video it would be a winner for me. Asking it to do 4K may be too much though.
> 
> I'm willing to give it a shot once it becomes available especially if the price is right.



The 18-135 STM is probably Canon's closest to this for video use. It's not a bad lens for general shooting, depending on the setup and style. Do wish it had longer reach for some corporate applications, however. The extended/crop video modes do help if you're in a pinch, but that's not really a great option for me.

Will also wait to see price points, but the variable aperture likely will make this a non-contender for much of my usage. The 24-70 and 70-200 F2.8's won't be leaving my kits anytime soon, but maybe this could be a cheap and lightweight "quick" option that stays on the camera, even if just for location scouting and a second camera?


----------



## WorkonSunday (Aug 6, 2015)

what's interesting for me is that on certain website it is rumored to be HKD 1880. (242usd / 156GBP). that's kit lens territory!


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 6, 2015)

WorkonSunday said:


> what's interesting for me is that on certain website it is rumored to be HKD 1880. (242usd / 156GBP). that's kit lens territory!



At under $250 I might be willing to give this a shot... Maybe my wife would even use it for family and vacation photos if it's that lightweight?

I was expecting closer to these:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1060227-REG/tamron_afb011em_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_iii.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/835058-REG/Tamron_AFB011_700_18_200mm_F_3_5_6_3_Di_III.html

The Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens is $400 on refurb right now. The Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II Lens can be picked up for about the same.


----------



## Andyx01 (Aug 6, 2015)

You do realize 4K is only 8MP right?
'HD' starts at not even 1MP.

I really hope my sholder strap is good enough for 4k myself.




East Wind Photography said:


> I'm always watching out for these new all in one lenses strictly for video use. The 70-200 is just not wide enough. I've been using it but for sports and special events the wide end is just not wide enough for about 40% of my video needs.
> 
> If it can exceed the specs for HD video it would be a winner for me. Asking it to do 4K may be too much though.
> 
> I'm willing to give it a shot once it becomes available especially if the price is right.


----------



## slclick (Aug 6, 2015)

True, weight can be linked to high performance but unless this lens is part of a Formula One car or the grip of a tennis racket....NO.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Aug 6, 2015)

I always stop to read, if I see a *, (TM) or (C) character on commercial ads.

If these characters are important to carry the message, I don't care about this marketing bullshit anymore.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 6, 2015)

$250 or under makes this a no-brainer IMO. Compact and a very wide zoom range. If it has pretty good IQ, why not give it a shot? This price is very impressive to me.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes but some of these 3rd party lenses are really bad even for video. CA, Coma, and barrel distortions are killers even for HD. I've stuck to using L lenses for video simply because they are relatively consistent across the board...but to have that same consistency in a zoom with a wider range seems to be more than most have been able to deliver. Even the Canon 28-300L is relatively poor for video due to all kinds of factors.

I'm not sure if your "sholder" strap will be good enough for 4K. I'm not even sure what that is.



Andyx01 said:


> You do realize 4K is only 8MP right?
> 'HD' starts at not even 1MP.
> 
> I really hope my sholder strap is good enough for 4k myself.
> ...


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 6, 2015)

Tamron does not even manage to make the zoom ring turn the Canon way on the lens with EF mount. So much for their high-performance and "ease of use" bla bla.
I have owned Tamron zooms in the past, i found their optical performance in line with my expectations at the respective price point. But i sold them because wrong direction zoom rings made me miss shots. Until Tamron and all other thirdparty manufacturers resolve this easy to fix but hard to tolerate issue, i won't touch one of their products again.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Tamron does not even manage to make the zoom ring turn the Canon way on the lens with EF mount. So much for their high-performance and "ease of use" bla bla.
> I have owned Tamron zooms in the past, i found their optical performance in line with my expectations at the respective price point. But i sold them because wrong direction zoom rings made me miss shots. Until Tamron and all other thirdparty manufacturers resolve this easy to fix but hard to tolerate issue, i won't touch one of their products again.



I, for one, prefer the other way...


----------



## keriboi (Aug 6, 2015)

I started on the older tamron. It was great with my ESO 350D. If this is around 250US I will grab it


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here are the new Tamron 18-200mm len’s MTF charts – well the ‘basic’ MTF charts – with just the 10 lp/mm and 30 lp/mm lines charted.

At the wide (18mm) focal length setting – they drop off rather rapidly from 9mm from the lens centre. Resolution and contrast appear somewhat better at the tele (200mm) focal length. All in all, a fairly decent performance for an inexpensive and compact 11x zoom lens for APS-C.

Obviously no one would expect anything equivalent to a good 70-200mm zoom, and naturally not a decent 200mm prime. So what do others make of the MTF’s?

Regards

Paul


----------



## mpphoto (Aug 7, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> By incorporating a newly designed autofocus drive module with optimal DC motor-gear train integration, the 18-200mm VC also focuses much more quickly and quietly than models with conventional DC motors.



I'm curious about how quiet the autofocus actually is. I have used Tamron lenses with their USD and PZD focusing systems, and they are quiet. I am wary of their claims of quick and quiet focusing with this lens.

Meanwhile, where is Canon? They really should update their EF-S 18-200mm. Sigma and Tamron have numerous offerings in that focal length range. Canon ought to at least update the 18-200mm to STM or USM focusing. I prefer USM to the focus-by-wire STM, but Canon seems determined to put STM in everything now.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 7, 2015)

The least attractive aspect of this lens is f 6.3 at 200mm, lightness is not everything in terms of weight but it maybe in terms of getting the shot (excuse the pun).


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 7, 2015)

Canon Mount:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176276-REG/tamron_afb018c_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_ii.html

Nikon Mount:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176278-REG/tamron_afb018n_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_ii.html

Sony Mount:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176277-REG/tamron_afb018s_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_ii.html


All say 8/20 availability, are priced at $249 USD and available for pre-order.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 7, 2015)

Although not super impressive optically, I think it has a lot of advantages. It's light, inexpensive and if you're not the type to switch lenses a million times a day, I think this is a pretty good general purpose lens for APS-C.


----------



## TeT (Aug 7, 2015)

Price is right. It is all about how it compares to the Canon & Nikon equivalent lenses. I believe Canon has it in the works somewhere to upgrade the 18 200 IS...

Very usable lenses especially for travel etc... you wont miss the shot with that range and you wont fall out from the weight; think SL1 + Tam 18 200 v 1DX + 28 300 L on a family hike up the volcano..

I have owned the 18 200 Canon in the past & will reaquire a similar lens for coming family spring break trip to Cali to go with my SL1...


----------



## RGF (Aug 7, 2015)

TeT said:


> Price is right. It is all about how it compares to the Canon & Nikon equivalent lenses. I believe Canon has it in the works somewhere to upgrade the 18 200 IS...
> 
> Very usable lenses especially for travel etc... you wont miss the shot with that range and you wont fall out from the weight; think SL1 + Tam 18 200 v 1DX + 28 300 L on a family hike up the volcano..
> 
> I have owned the 18 200 Canon in the past & will reaquire a similar lens for coming family spring break trip to Cali to go with my SL1...



Agree. Like to see Canon step up and create its own version.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 7, 2015)

These superzooms tend to produce crappy shots at all focal lengths. The only exception has been the Canon 18-135 IS STM, which is probably still a better buy than this Tamron, even with the shorter range.


----------



## Dantana (Aug 8, 2015)

I had the Canon 18-200 when I was shooting crop. I thought the trade-off in image quality for portability (1 lens vs 2) would justify the purchase. I ended up using it for one trip and then not taking it out much after that.

Before I got the lens, I had been thinking a zoom with both a very large zoom range and very good quality were a possibility. I remembered way back to my days in the film department in college with Zeiss and Angeniuex 10x1 cinema zooms. These were older lenses. I figured that a modern large range zoom was possible, even if the quality was not quite as good. What I wasn't taking into account was the size of those lenses. They were constant aperture zooms made for 16mm, a format much smaller than APS-C, but they were pretty big lenses. To make that kind of lens for crop or full frame would yield a huge result that no one would want to carry around.

In retrospect, I wish I had put the money towards different glass. The Canon was not as cheap as this Tamron, and it would have helped me out towards another lens. When I sold it a few months ago, I didn't get back much for it.

I can't speak for this new Tamron, but I would just say, don't expect too much. There is a reason that high end lenses don't cover this kind of zoom range.


----------



## TeT (Aug 8, 2015)

This lens is for when you want to strap the camera round your neck enjoy your day and take a couple of pictures along the way...

Some of you act as if you are disappointed that it's not Studio Quality Glass. If it is better than the current Canon EF-S 18 200 IS at $249 then this lens will be a roaring success... (either better IQ in the center range or faster on the focus would qualify as better; both would be sensational)


----------



## Etienne (Aug 8, 2015)

TeT said:


> This lens is for when you want to strap the camera round your neck enjoy your day and take a couple of pictures along the way...
> 
> Some of you act as if you are disappointed that it's not Studio Quality Glass. If it is better than the current Canon EF-S 18 200 IS at $249 then this lens will be a roaring success... (either better IQ in the center range or faster on the focus would qualify as better; both would be sensational)



A sharp lens with a shorter focal length can usually be cropped to the equivalent 200, resulting in every bit as good a pic, often better. This is even more true with the higher resolution sensors that are coming out.

So the Canon 18-135 IS STM will be far better in it's native range, and probably just as good as the tamron when cropped to 200mm equiv. So these super zoom lenses are not delivering the value you might think


----------



## kalieaire (Aug 8, 2015)

someone please let me know when they make one that's f2.8 and par focal.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 8, 2015)

kalieaire said:


> someone please let me know when they make one that's f2.8 and par focal.



not sure if it's parafocal, but http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/10/about-that-35-300mm-f2-8-you-wanted


----------



## TeT (Aug 8, 2015)

IF it is not good enough the beat a crop from the 18 135 STM then they whiffed...


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 9, 2015)

WorkonSunday said:


> what's interesting for me is that on certain website it is rumored to be HKD 1880. (242usd / 156GBP). that's kit lens territory!


Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD Lens equivalent for full frame is way more expensive and IQ is OK but not great.


----------



## TeT (Aug 9, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> WorkonSunday said:
> 
> 
> > what's interesting for me is that on certain website it is rumored to be HKD 1880. (242usd / 156GBP). that's kit lens territory!
> ...



Looked at both the PZD super zoom lenses; both are lousy. In the case of the 18 270, the PZD is significantly worse than the non PZD of same focal range; across the board. (note the PZD runs a 62mm front to the non PZD 72mm front) Am guessing the Pierzo Drive was so large they had to leave the actual glass out of the lens... (its that poor of IQ)


----------



## Pitspics (Aug 10, 2015)

TeT said:


> This lens is for when you want to strap the camera round your neck enjoy your day and take a couple of pictures along the way...
> 
> Some of you act as if you are disappointed that it's not Studio Quality Glass. If it is better than the current Canon EF-S 18 200 IS at $249 then this lens will be a roaring success... (either better IQ in the center range or faster on the focus would qualify as better; both would be sensational)




if I want to strap a camera round my neck _just to take a couple of pictures and i know that the quality is not studio or even good_ i would be more interested in a small p&s camera for around eur 350,- (sony rx100 or whatever)
- super lightweight
- much smaller than an (small) dslr with a _big lens_ from which i know its not the best image quality

i never understood the combination dslr + cheap superzoom.
today, every p&s-camera can take also very good image quality... (how often do you print poster from your "walk-around-trip? ???

i often compared (daylight-) pictures - dslr and (for example) my fuji x20... downsize them in photoshop at 1920x1080 oder maybe 2048 x 1536 for ipad, do a little bit sharpening and you wont see a big difference.

(all together, maybe a little bit worse than crop-dslr - but the fact of size and weight makes a "p&s-walk-around-zoom-camera" much more comfortable.)


if i want good/premium quality (nightshots for example)... I take my FF and a good glass.
If that doesn´t matter (walk-around)... p&s is the way to go 


*what i would like to say... cheap superzoom... WHY???*  ;D


----------

